# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Anyone tried toppik? Do you know if it can block hair growth?

## Jane123

When I apply Toppik fibers on my scalp, it usually just conceals the thinning areas with a light layer. However, near my part at the front of my head, the Toppik always clumps up directly on the scalp. At first it didn't bother me because it covers up the thinning area, but now I'm worried that hair can't grow through the fibers. In other words, at the area just adjacent to the part, there's usually a build-up of fibers (not that noticeable if you look at it, but I can definitely feel a bump of toppik when I touch that spot)- will this inhibit hair growth? I read that hair growth is controlled from inside, not above, but how can the hair grow up if there are these clumped up fibers on top? Thanks

----------


## zurich

It's keratin, a natural fibre, and I don't think it can do any harm but I always shampoo off (baby shampoo) before bed. And then apply Lipogaine/Minoxidil. 

It doesn't work as well on the hairline. Apply sparingly coz it can look visible. better to look bald than like you're covering it up.

----------


## online

I watched some male videos and they seem to be able to cover some quite extreme hairloss with them, again I was quite shocked.
https://youtu.be/izb4Xo-KEA8

----------


## Hairhope4ever

Hi Jane,

Toppik was personally a lifesaver for me for 6-7 years after multiple failed procedures. However, when I had my successful procedure with Dr. Umar last January, he was adamant not to use it for at least 6-7 months post op due to its potential to clog newly implanted follicles. 

Hope that helps, and good luck.

----------

